# 9.3 WiFi errors..



## Smil3y (Jul 15, 2019)

Hello, yesterday I got an extra PC and I automatically wanted to make a server out of it.

I got an iso file on my USB drive using an app and then installed it on the pc.

During the installation, when I was doing the networking step, I got a DHCP: Lease acquisition failed error. Then I pressed that I don't want to configure it(No), and went on with my day. Then I wanted to install some packages, however, I got errors whenever I tried to install them.

Error: "Error fetching ...../pkg.tgz: No address record"

My problem is, how would I be able to configure WiFi on that machine?

My wifi adapter is tplink: https://www.tp-link.com/us/home-networking/pci-adapter/tl-wn881nd/

My ifconfig is attached.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2019)

9.3? As in FreeBSD 9.3? That's been End-of-Life since December 2016. Use a _supported_ version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions








						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2019)

As far as I know new users get multiple messages regarding the rules. Unfortunately they're like an EULA, nobody reads them


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2019)

getopt said:


> So my pledge is removing such posts completely for the sake of all others not having to read or find such junk.
> 
> Also if the very first posting is a breach of forum rules the account should be closed. Rules without sanctions are not effective at all. Please also discuss a stricter application of the ban policy.


Removing those accounts and/or posts would also remove our opportunity to educate those people. It's a bit of a double-edged sword.


----------



## tommiie (Jul 16, 2019)

We should welcome new adventurers and make them feel at home in the FreeBSD community. We should educate and guide them instead of banning them for not reading the rules. Not reading the rules in sadly very common in the IT world (who reads those EULA's anyway? Only lawyers, I imagine).


----------



## tommiie (Jul 16, 2019)

Also, it's only assumed the OP means FreeBSD verison 9.3. Perhaps he means something different.

I agree that everyone should respect the rules, but as he is new to the forum, a friendly reminder along the lines of "hey, you just read all our rules, but it seems you briefly forgot about this one" is better than just kicking and banning him for "breaking" the rules. "Breaking the rules", at least in my book, means purposefully not following the rules.

Guide and educate, and when it's obvious this wont help, you can always revert to kicking and banning.


----------



## Smil3y (Jul 16, 2019)

Holy f**, I feel like I just broke the f... biggest "law" of the world lmfao. Just tried to ask one question, not get attacked by a bunch "angels of law". Might as well just remove the topic, I got it solved after 5hours of working on it.


----------



## Crivens (Jul 16, 2019)

O::: D::: !!!!
Yes, speaker of the house voice.

Everybody calm down.

Yes, I approved of this thread seeing it contained the 9.3 reference, but the error message points towards a routing/resolver problem that not necessarily is the fault of 9.3. I hoped for some knowledgeable person to give a polite pointer at the right direction, but seeing some of the replies I feel somewhat sad.


----------



## Smil3y (Jul 16, 2019)

Yes, I was talking about FreeBSD 9.3, what else would I be talking about, League of Legends v.9.3(first result when you lookup 9.3)?


----------

